# Sandwich Ideas



## Russell (Apr 22, 2005)

*The Perfect Sandwich: In need of Ideas!*

Before I start, I just want to say Hey Everyone! Ok, anyway, I am going to construct a PDF cookbook with all different kinds of sandwiches, so your ideas are needed. Once I have enough sandwiches, I will either attach the PDF here, or make it availabkle for download. So, post your sandwich recipes!


----------



## jkath (Apr 22, 2005)

** 
*I've been wondering where you've been, Russ.
**I'll look thru my book of favs, and see what I can post.*
*Hey! shouldn't you be in school... or is it spring break?*
** 
**


----------



## Russell (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm sick right now...I think it's just allergies, but my over-protective mother thinks I have like the spring-flu or something


----------



## jkath (Apr 22, 2005)

*Tea Room Chicken Salad Sandwich*
** 
*6 c. chicken, cooked and chopped*
*1 pt. mayonnaise*
*4 oz. dijon mustard*
*2 c. pineapples, chopped*
*2 c. apples, chopped*
*1-1/2 tsp. salt*
*2 c. thinly sliced celery*
*Garnish: 3/4 c. cashew halves*
** 
*Mix chicken with mayo and mustard; blend well. Add pineapple, apple salt and celery.*
*Spread on french or sourdough bread baguettes. Garnish each sandwich with cashews just before serving.*
** 
** 
** 
** 
*Solvang Sandwich*
** 
*6  slices avocado*
*4 thin slices red bell pepper*
*2 slices tomato*
*a few pieces of romaine lettuce*
*4 slices of cucumber*
*1 full thin slice red onion*
*small portion of alfalfa sprouts*
*2 slices munster or jack cheese*
*5 slices good spiced roast beef or roasted turkey*
** 
*Layer all on freshly cut sourdough bread, add a bit of mayonnaise and/or dijon mustard.*
** 
** 
*Festive Tea Sandwiches*
*1/2 c. mayonnaise*
*1/3 c. chooped fresh or frozen cranberries*
*2 Tbsp chopped pecans*
*1/4 tsp. salt*
*1/8 tsp.white pepper*
*16 slices of bread, crusts removed*
*16 to 24 thin slices cooked chicken*
*8 lettuce leaves*
** 
*Combine the first five ingredients; spread on one side of each slice of bread. Layer half the slices with chicken and lettuce. To with remaining bread. Cut into quarters or decorative shapes.*
** 
** 
*Turkey Sub*
** 
*1 loaf (1 pound) French bread*
*1/3 c. blue cheese salad dressing*
*3 Tbsp. blue cheese crumbles*
*1/3 c. mayonnaise*
*1 pound smoked turkey, thinly sliced*
*12 bacon strips, cooked and drained*
*1-2 avocados, thinly sliced*
*6 tomato slices (1/4" thick)*
*shredded lettuce*
** 
*Halve bread lentthwise. Spread blue cheese dressing on cut side of top of bread. Combine crumbles and mayo; spread on cut side of bottom of bread. Layer with turkey, bacon, avocado, tomato and lettuce. Cover with top half of bread.*
**


----------



## jkath (Apr 22, 2005)

*Oh well, at least you can have a day off!*
** 
*My fingers are tired from typing, but if I can, I'll post more later.*
** 
*(ps  -  check into the virtual cafe on the chat forum-  it's good reading for a day home from school)*


----------



## Russell (Apr 22, 2005)

Will do, and thankls for the recipes!


----------



## Russell (Apr 22, 2005)

Just put those into the book


----------



## Russell (Apr 22, 2005)

Version one is out! Check the first post!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 22, 2005)

Pretty darn cool!   Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Russell (Apr 22, 2005)

I am still looking for recipes, though


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 22, 2005)

There were two different sandwich threads from a few months back that featured favorite sandwich recipes by a boatload of DC members.  Do a search for sandwiches and you may find what you're looking for.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Erik (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's a simple One:

Healthy Grilled Cheese:

1 t melted butter
2 slices wheat bread
3 slices Muenster Cheese
1 thin apple slice
1 t Whole Grain Mustard

Butter 2 slices of bread, like you would as Grilled Cheese. Lay in heated pan. Evenly spread mustard on bread, lay 1 1/2 slices of cheese on piece of toast, and top with apple slice on one side. Heat till done!!!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 23, 2005)

I've never tought of putting an apple on griilled cheese. 
I bet it's good! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 23, 2005)

I just made this one and really like it. Its a twist on grilled cheese.

Heat up EVOO in a non stick skillet and assemble. I took 2 thick slices of Italian Bread.....toasted one side and then took a piece of garlic and rubbed that side........that would be the inner side of the sandwich. Oh and I made sure that I smeared each piece of bread around in the EVOO to coat lightly. I then assembled the sandwich:

**Note Made sure there was cheese on each side of the bread to hold all the inner stuff together.

Vine Ripe Tomato Slices......the kind at the store thats still on the vine.....I took out the seeds

Slices of moz. cheese .... I just used the prepackaged block of cheese

Fresh Basil.......chiffinode.....I think thats spelt right......cut into thin shreds

chopped greens of a scallion

fresh deli brown sugar ham.....slicked really thin

***you can use other meats or cheeses.......but i wanted an italian style


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 23, 2005)

Wow you really are ambitious!

WAY TO GO! If you can do this when you are sick, I wonder what you can do when you are feeling good! Get better fast!

Jocelyne


----------



## Russell (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok...added your recipes, and I feel like poking my eyes out with forks...gotta eat dinner now.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 23, 2005)

Miguz, one of my favorites (ala Norway always openfaced) is your favorite bread (this is usually on rye, but I use WWfrench) with butter, sliced hardboiled egg, a tsp of caviar in center of sandwich and a sprig of fresh dill, somtimes adding a tiny amount of creme fresche or sourcream on top of the caviar and then insert the sprig of dill into the cream.

Another is anchovy paste on the bread, slided hardboiled egg (longways) on top and garnish with lemon zest and dill. Or scrambled egg on bread with butter and a squiggle of anchovy paste on top with the dill.


----------



## mish (Apr 29, 2005)

Here's one that caught my eye for picnic-fare. Think this would be equally as yummy with salmon.

Tuna Pan Bagnat
Rachael Ray Easy Prep Time: 10 minutes Yield: 4 servings 
1 French baguette 
1 six to eight-ounce tuna steak 
1 bay leaf 
5 whole peppercorns 
Juice of 1 lemon 
3 tablespoons capers, drained 
1/4 red onion, chopped 
1 can artichoke hearts in water, 15 ounces, drained, coarsely chopped 
1/2 cup good quality black olives, from bulk bins in deli area of market 
1/4 cup chopped flat leaf parsley, a couple of handfuls 
Coarse black pepper, to your taste 
2 to3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, to your taste

*To get the juices flowing, place whole lemon in microwave on high for 10 seconds. 

Crisp baguette in hot oven, then cool to handle. Cut baguette in half lengthwise, on an angle, then split each half lengthwise. 
Put about 1 inch of water, the bay leaf, peppercorns, and juice of 1/2 the lemon into a small skillet and bring to a simmer over medium heat. Add the tuna steak, cover, and simmer until cooked through, about 4 minutes. Remove tuna from the water and allow to cool. Place tuna in a bowl and separate with a fork. Add capers, red onion, artichokes. 

For olives, if they're pitted, coarsely chop them. If the olives have pits, place an olive or 2 on your cutting board. Turn your knife sideways and place the flat of the blade on top of the olives -- just like peeling garlic -- whack the heal of your hand on knife and the pits of the olives will be exposed. Remove pits and chop. 

Add olives and parsley to tuna mixture. Squeeze the juice of half a lemon into the bowl. Squeeze lemon halves holding cut side upright, allowing juice to spill over sides. The seeds will stay with the lemon half, rather than falling into your salad. Add black pepper to the bowl and drizzle salad liberally with evoo, extra virgin olive oil. Toss tuna salad and adjust pepper and evoo to your taste. Pack the tuna salad on to baguette halves and set tops in place. Press down to set the bread and salad together. The bread will absorb the evoo and salad juices. Cut each half baguette in half again, making 4 sandwiches, total. 

Notes: The longer pan bagnat sits, the tastier it gets. I make a whole baguette, even for just myself. In less than 24 hours, after a late night trip or two to the fridge, I can finish the whole loaf off! Also, This recipe is picnic-perfect! One last tip: wrap the sandwich in wax paper, peeling it back as you eat the bagnat. The wrapping over the end of each sandwich will catch the juices as you eat it.

Other Recipes from this Episode: Oven Fries with Herbes de Provence, Tomato and Spinach Soup


----------



## luvs (Apr 30, 2005)

-hearty multi-grain bread or rolls
-sharp deli provolone, thinly sliced
-deli roast beef, thinly sliced, optional
-avacado, ripe
-lettuce
-tomato
-alfalfa sprouts
-mayonnaise
-black pepper
-mustard
*butter
--------------------------------------
assemble sandwich. if serving hot, assemble in this order, for a doule-filled sammich: mayo, black pepper, avacado slivers, roast beef and mustard (omit both if desired), alfalfa sprouts, tomato, and cheese. broil till hot, toasty, and melty and put halves together. or grill in butter like a grilled cheese, making only 1 layer thick, and pressing down with spatula after flipping.


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 30, 2005)

One of my own favorites is as follows:

Slices of cucomber
Strips of "artificial crab meat"
wasabi mayo
toasted strips of nori

This on white or whole wheat bread... soo goood...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 30, 2005)

Here are the links I was talking about;  	

*Unique and Great Sandwiches *( Multi-page thread 1 2 3 ... Last Page )
12-05-2004 02:49 AM
by Goodweed of the North Go to last post
69 posts

*What's your Favorite Breath-Killer Sandwich* ( Multi-page thread 1 2 )
11-03-2004 10:24 PM

There were some pretty good sandwiches on those threads, contributed by some great people.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 13, 2005)

Why I never tried this combination before, I really don't know.  But it's a great and simple combo.

Ingredients:
2 slices whole-wheat bread
2 tsp. butter
1 slice Smokey, Sandwich-Ham
2 slices American Cheese
1 tsp. dijon style mustard
1 tbs. honey.

Heat up the griddle.

Butter one side of each bread slice.  Place butter-side down on skillet.  Place cheese slices on on bread slice.  Spread with mustard.  Put ham on the grill to lightly brown for 30 seconds then turn and repeat on the other side.  Put ham on top of the cheese.

Drizzle honey over the other bread-slice and spread with butter knife or spoon.  

When the bread is sufficiently browned, place the bread with honey, honey-side down, on top of the ham.  Serve with napkins.  

Can you say Yum?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## abjcooking (May 13, 2005)

I just posted this the other day

Party Sandwiches

1 unslices 8-10 inch long load pumpernickel bread or other dense specialty bread
1 bunch green onions, chppped
1 (8oz.) package cream cheese, room temp
1/2 t. creole seasoning
1 1/2 pounds thinly sliced rare roast beef, from deli
2 tomatoes, thinly sliced
1 pound bacon, fried crisp and drained
Hellmann's real mayo
Romaine lettuce leaves

Slice bread half lengthwise and hollow out the top of the loaf about 1/2 inch deep. Bread loaf should be about 3 1/2 inches wide. Mix green onion and creole seasoning into the cream cheese. Spread bottom half generously with mayonnaise. Cover the edge of bread. Layer the settuce on the bottom half, tomatoes, meat and top with bacon slices. Top with the hollowed our bread filled with cream cheese. Slice sandwich diagonally at 2" intervals with serrated knife.


----------



## Constance (May 13, 2005)

Bunwiches

2 cans tuna, drained and flaked
6 hard-boiled eggs, peeled and chopped
1/2 lb. Velveeta Lite, cut in 1/2" cubes
1/4 cup sliced green olives
3/4 cup Miracle Whip Lite
8 hamburger buns
OR 1 loaf French bread

Mix together first four ingredients. Add enough Miracle Whip to moisten without being soupy. Spread on hamburger buns and wrap each bun individually with aluminum foil. OR cut French loaf in half horizonally, and scoop most of the soft bread out of the inside, leaving 3/4 inch thick shells to hold filling. Fill the two halves with tuna mixture and cover loosely with foil.
Put on cookie sheet and bake at 350 degrees for 20-25 minutes, or until cheese is melted and filling is warm.
Unwrap and allow to cool for a few minutes before eating. Slice buns in half, or French loaf into serving size pieces.

*note* you may substitute chopped ham or chicken for the tuna if you wish.


----------



## mish (May 13, 2005)

Pesto-Eggplant Sandwiches
Serves: 4 

1 large egg 
1/2 cup seasoned dry bread crumbs 
Eight 1/2-in.-thick slices unpeeled eggplant 
olive oil 
8 thin slices red onion 
8 slices (1/2 oz each) provolone cheese 
1/4 cup purchased pesto
Eight 1/2-in.-thick slices Italian bread, toasted 
16 thin slices cucumber
8 thin slices tomato 

Beat egg with a fork in a shallow dish. Spread crumbs on a plate. Turn eggplant slices in egg, then bread crumbs to coat. 

Heat 11/2 tsp oil in each of 2 large nonstick skillets. Add 4 slices eggplant to each and cook 5 to 6 minutes, turning once and adding more oil as needed, until golden brown and crisp. 

Top each eggplant slice with 1 slice each onion and cheese, folding cheese to fit. Cover skillets and cook 1 to 2 minutes until cheese melts. 

Spread pesto on bread. Top with cucumber, tomato and eggplant.


----------



## khristel (May 14, 2005)

I Have The Best Recipe - Club Sandwiches From New Zealand
Butter 3 Pcs Of Bread, One Side Only And Lightly.
On The Bottom Layer Put Mashed Egg, And Minutely Sliced Beetroot. Put Lid On(upside Down) Then Add Mnutely Sliced Tomatoe And Ham, On The Next Layer Shredded Lettuce.


----------



## buckytom (May 14, 2005)

the brooklyn ham sandwich special: (i just had this yesterday)

2 slices of wonder white bread 
thin sliced boiled polish ham
iceberg lettuce
hellman's mayo
doritos dill pickle spears
coca-cola

pile the ham on the bread, slather with mayo, top with lettuce and doritos, close the sandwich and enjoy with the pickle spears and a coke.


----------



## abjcooking (May 14, 2005)

White Castle Sandwiches

-I call them this because they look like the little hamburgers that White Castle sells.  I don't put too much onto them because the taste is really about the bread.

Choose your favorite meat- I like honey ham
Choose a cheese
The secret to these sandwiches are the rolls.  They are Hawaiian sweet bread rolls.

Spread favorite condiment, I use mayonnaise, onto sweet rolls, and layer with meat and cheese.  Fast and Easy


----------

